# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  suche nach guten spots an der ostsee

## ownage

hi 
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr nen paar coole spots  an der  ostsee kennt ,wo man  richtig gut wind hat und wo man auch gleichgesinnte findet .
ich wohne in berlin und deswegen wr es gut wenn es nahgelegene spots wren .
 vielen dank schon mal !!
lg ownage

----------


## methusalem

Fahr doch auf den Darss/Fischland. Ist das nchste von Berlin aus, und es gibt Spots fr praktisch jede Windrichtung, zur Not auf dem Bodden. Wind gibts halt wenns welchen gibt, Vorhersage checken und losfahren. 
Rgen hat oft ne halbe bis eine Windstrke mehr, ist aber weiter....

See you on the water......

----------


## ownage

danke fr deine antwort  
gibt es dort auch einen campingplatz
ich mchte halt iin den sommerferien dort hoch und da auch nen paar tage bleiben hast du noch einen guten tip fr eine bucht die sich sehr gut zum surfen eignet
vielen dank fr deine hilfe

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Kommt halt drauf an, welche Bedingungen du haben willst:

Flachwasser:
Suhrendorf/Rgen, Thiessow/Rgen, Pepelow/Salzhaff, Born/Darss, Achterwasser vor Usedom
Wieker Bodden/Rgen http://www.nessys.de/

Campingpltze findest du z.B. hier:

http://www.m-vp.de/karten/camping.htm
http://www.camping-caravan-mv.de/

Wenn du mehr auf die Ostsee willst, dann z.B. Dranske/Rgen, gesamte Kste auf dem Darss, bei Ostwind halt die Ostkste Rgens, z. Altenkirchen usw.
Kommt halt auch so bischen auf die Windrichtung an.
Weitere Infos auch bei www.surfspot.de oder hier beim Spot-Explorer.

Ev wre Fehmarn noch eine Alternative, allerdings fhrst du da noch ne Stunde mehr.

Infos bei www.windsport.de oder www.surfshopfehmarn.de  (ber die Reviere)
bzw. ber die CP: http://www.campingparadies-fehmarn.de/

Viel Spass

werner

----------


## ownage

geil vielen dank
 hrt sich ja gut an 
lg ownage

----------


## ownage

ich glaube, dass an den spot saal an den saalerboden fahren werde.
denke, dass dieses revier das beste fr mich ist, weil ich noch kein vollblutprofi bin.
hat jemand ne ahnung ob es dort einen campingplatz gibt .
ich hab schon mal nen bischen nachgeforscht, bin aber nicht fndig geworden.
danke 
lg ownage

----------


## methusalem

Gibt es nicht da inner Ecke (soweit ich wei). Camping ist auf der anderen Seite in Born, 
direkt am Wasser, vom Bett aufs Brett sozusagen.....

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Ja, gibts, 
http://www.regenbogen-camp.de/camping_darss.html

da ist sogar extra ne Surferwiese, so dass mans zum Einstieg ins Wasser recht dicht dran ist.
Ich war da mal vor 2 Jahren Anfang September und fands eigentlich ganz nett dort, jedoch so gnstig ists dort auch nicht (mehr), zudem mussten wir noch fr die ersten 3 Tage Kurtaxe bezahlen, fand ich eigentlich der Hammer, denn der CP ist schon bischen noch von Born weg (von Prerow sowieso), zudem war mir nicht ersichtlich, was in Born fr die Kurtaxe geboten wird.
Aber naja, zum Surfen wars o.k.

werner

----------


## strandkind

Damp ist ganz in Ordnung.

----------


## Surfer.surf

fahr einfach mal nach holnis  bei glcksburg , ist zwar ziemlih weit aber hammer geiles revier

----------

